# [SOLVED] Any incompatibility issues?



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

So last year i bought all new parts for my computer (GPU,CPU,Motherboard,RAM). I installed the hardware and reformatted my computer (with that big of a hardware change i figured i must) and it worked beautifully for the longest time. but within the last few months it has been acting really slow and sluggish. it initially started to really slow down with steam (its a gaming rig) and then the whole thing just started to run really slow. so i reformatted my computer (twice now) and it still seems to be running a little slow. SOOOOOOOO with that said i was wondering if i have any hardware incompatibility issues? i am running Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit.

here is what i have inside:
CPU-------AMD A8-3870 APU
RAM-------2x 4GB patriot
GPU-------Nvidia geforce GTX 660
M.B.-------ASRock A75 Pro4/MVP
PSU-------fatality 550w
DVD/CD---ASUS BC-08B1LT (blu-ray player)

NOTE: I also have three hard drives 2x-500gb, and 1-750gb. one of the 500gb is for windows and other software, the other 500gb is for pictures and music ONLY, and the 750gb is for games ONLY

any help or advice will be greatly appreciated, thanks (ahead of time)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

You have some lower quality components but running slow is usually an OS issue.
Can you elaborate on "running slow"?
Have you checked/monitored the temp and voltages?
Try using one stick of the Patriot RAM at a time.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

What are my "lower quality" components? 

I have reformatted to windows 7 ultimate since you replied, and it is still running slow.

and to elaborate on running slow: on start up when the desktop comes on, it takes a considerable amount of time for anything to respond. and once they do respond, they run fairly slow. 

and like i sad this just started to happen out of the blue, it was running great for a while and then it just crapped out on me


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

just to elaborate a little more on "running slow" everything runs slow throughout the computer being on, not just on start up.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

RAM-------2x 4GB patriot - G.Skill or Corsair is top quality RAM.
GPU-------Nvidia geforce GTX 660 - Asus/EVGA are the best for GPUs
M.B.-------ASRock A75 Pro4/MVP - Asus/Gigabyte for top performance and quality.
PSU-------fatality 550w - This is the worst of them all. Low quality and poor manufactured PSUs can case this issue. XFX or Seasonic are the best.

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 

How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

So i could only run TES Oblivion. it is the only game i have installed, i would run a more high end game if i had one installed (maybe i will do it again whith a more intense game)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Check in the bios for a hardware health page, see if any temps listed there are over 90c.

All the sensor reading software programs are currently having issues with the AMD APU setups, as you can see by your readings, there is no way CPU reading of 6c(42 f) unless you have your PC in the fridge


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

It could be the PSU slowing everything down.

Go into the BIOS and look for the voltages. Let me know what the 12V, 3.3V and 5V are at.

Also do what Wrench said above.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

that is what i was thinking about my tempurature. i am installing/downloading battlefield 3 right now to see how it goes and look at my readings with that game running. and i will do that (masterchief) once BF3 is done installing shouldn't take much longer


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

So these are the specs i was expecting while gaming. this is while playing BattleField 3. i am going to check my bios right now and see if there are any voltage spikes


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

I went into bios and checked the voltage and temperature. this is what i got:

Vcore--+1.352v
12v----+12.196v
3.3v---+3.376v
5v-----+5.088v

and for the temperatures my cpu was at 36 degree celcius


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Any other temp readings besides the CPU, what's labeled auxtin(auxiliary temp indicater) is what had the extremely high reading in the first set of screen shots but is normal in the last one.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

With Asock mobos, and Patriot, you will need to manually set timings and cas latency. Default voltage too. With most mem brands and AsRock it will not auto-detect properly. XMS only works with Intel spec not AMD, in this regard AsRock is way behind.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

So wrench I double checked and I couldnt find anything labeled auxtin. And how would I go about changing those settings?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

They are not changeable, it won't be labeled auxtin in the bios since the bios will know what it is and label it with the correct name not a generic name, there is a good possibility it's not a temp sensor at all and that's why the reading is so for out of wack.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

hmm. so should i see if i can get my hands on a more powerful power supply and see what happens?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

ChronoGeek is correct you will need to manually change your ram speed etc in the BIOS, you may also need to alter the voltage,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*



TIGERshanked said:


> hmm. so should i see if i can get my hands on a more powerful power supply and see what happens?


If you get a Seasonic or XFX PSU then it would be a win/win anyways.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

I would try eliminating some hard drives first, disconnect all but the boot drive and see if it reacts any different.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*



greenbrucelee said:


> ChronoGeek is correct you will need to manually change your ram speed etc in the BIOS, you may also need to alter the voltage,


is it a hit and trial and error type of deal. try some settings and see if they work?


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

so i have been emailing steam's support back and forth (beacuse that is the program that i think may be the problem) and this is what they are telling me to do: any replies?

"The following instructions describe how to temporarily disable applications running in the background which can cause conflicts with Steam. These instructions are for temporary, diagnostic use only and your system should not be left in this state.

Please try this:

Click the Start button, then "Run" (or Windows key + R)

Type in:

msconfig

Choose "Selective Startup"

Uncheck the box labeled "Load Startup Items".

Now, click on the "Services" tab.

Please make sure the "Hide All Microsoft Services" box *is* checked.

Then, click "Disable All".

If you are using Vista or Windows 7, please re-check the "Steam Client Service" as this is required for Steam to function on these operating systems.

Click "OK" and allow your computer to restart.

Test the issue and let us know the results. This is for diagnostic purposes only. You should not leave your computer in this state, but it may help us determine the cause of the issue.

To set the system back to normal, launch msconfig again and choose "normal startup", close the window and restart your computer.

Should the issue continue, please provide a new Msinfo report after making the above changes."


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*



TIGERshanked said:


> is it a hit and trial and error type of deal. try some settings and see if they work?


The settings come from the ram manufacturer, what is the Patriot part number for the ram?



TIGERshanked said:


> so i have been emailing steam's support back and forth (beacuse that is the program that i think may be the problem) and this is what they are telling me to do: any replies?
> 
> "The following instructions describe how to temporarily disable applications running in the background which can cause conflicts with Steam. These instructions are for temporary, diagnostic use only and your system should not be left in this state.
> 
> ...


Is the problem only with Steam Games?


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Its not necessarily the games. Its just steam. Once I get the games installed and actually booted (which takes way longer than it should) they run fine. But when it comes to the interface of steam. it is very slow. It takes 30 seconds to a minute for anything to respond to when I click on it.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

i went onto the the ASRock website and found my motherboard AND the memory support list for my motherboard and i cannot find my RAM in the list. (links added for reference. and so you guys can take a look for yourself)

RAM that i own ( i have the KH version): http://www.patriotmemory.com/product/detail.jsp?prodline=3&catid=34&prodgroupid=77&id=1022&type=1

my motherboard's mem support list: A75 Motherboard Series Manufacturing - ASRock Inc.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

maybe i should invest into new RAM that is on that list and a new PSU


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

so i have done what the steam support guy said to do and it definitely makes my comp boot up faster but as soon as i run start to run steam. it starts to go slow.:banghead::banghead::banghead::nonono:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Since you are running 1333 speed ram I doubt you need any special settings, but use CPUz give us a screen shot of the memory tab lets see what the speed and timings actually are.

The Memory QVL is not the end all it is just a list of what the motherboard maker has tested on the board the ram manufacturers often change models and the list will rarely if ever be updated. Another resource is the ram manufacturers compatibility lists> http://www.patriotmemory.com/includes/support/memory_selector_resultsp.jsp

I don't see a PSU or the Ram to be the cause of the steam client to run slowly and the games to run well.

How are you connected to the internet?



Since you only have the issue with steam


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

when you installed steam, did you follow the instructions on the steam site on how to move your games tp the new build?

AsRock boards require any ram over 1333 to be manually set in the BIOS. My friend had 1333MHz RAM in his asRock system and have to enter the ram timmings and voltages for his RAM to work correctly.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Okay I honestly take back what I said about my games running well. I finally got counter strike global offense installed and it ran but in menu it would freeze for a split second ever so often. And then it would take a long time to load a map. but once it was loaded it ran fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Which hard drive is the game installed on, the same drive as Windows or one of the others?

What brands and models are the 3 drives?


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*



Wrench97 said:


> Which hard drive is the game installed on, the same drive as Windows or one of the others?
> 
> What brands and models are the 3 drives?


Like I said a while ago, I have a separate hard drive specifically for games. so they are installed on a separate harddrive than my windows. I will get you the brands of them in a couple of days. I am out of town.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Is Steam also installed on that same drive?

Get the brand and model that drive especially needs to be tested with the manufactures diagnostic program.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Yea steam is also on that drive


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

so my 500gb hard drive with windows installed is a Seagate my other 500gb with my documents on it (music and pictures) is also a seagate and my 750gb for games is a Wester Digital


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*



greenbrucelee said:


> when you installed steam, did you follow the instructions on the steam site on how to move your games tp the new build?
> 
> AsRock boards require any ram over 1333 to be manually set in the BIOS. My friend had 1333MHz RAM in his asRock system and have to enter the ram timmings and voltages for his RAM to work correctly.


how do i know what settings to change it to. i dont want to enter the wrong thing and have fry my motherboard or something like that. or is that even possible.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

if the ram is 1600 then you go into the BIOS and slect 1600 for the DRAM speed or DRAM frequency. The ram should have a label on it too saying something like this 1600 9-9-9-24 you enter those into the first 4 timmings in the BIOS. You would not fry your motherboard by getting this wrong anyway. The worst that could happen is that you got a ram error or a black screen and had to doa cmos reset.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*



greenbrucelee said:


> if the ram is 1600 then you go into the BIOS and slect 1600 for the DRAM speed or DRAM frequency. The ram should have a label on it too saying something like this 1600 9-9-9-24 you enter those into the first 4 timmings in the BIOS. You would not fry your motherboard by getting this wrong anyway. The worst that could happen is that you got a ram error or a black screen and had to doa cmos reset.


From post #24



DDR3 8GB (2 x 4GB) PC3-10600 *(1333MHz)* DIMM Kit (PSD38G1333K
PSD38G1333KH)


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

so i go into my bios and i see that 9-9-9-24 setting and it is set at 9-9-9-24. but i cant find it on my actual RAM stick. or is it on the box they came in? and if my RAM is 1333MHz and not 1600MHz what are the settings i would choose?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Use CPUz 

Give us a screen shot of the memory tab.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

and to get more specific on those hard drives wrench:
500gb Seagate, and the model is ST3500418AS (this one has windows installed on it)
500gb Seagate, and the model is ST3500418AS (this one has my documents on it,music and pictures)
750gb Western Digital, and the model is WDC WD7500AADS-00M2B0 (this has my games on it)


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

this is my memory usage at an idle state, ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Now the SPD tab.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

i have my memory in the last two slots numbers 3 and 4. would that do anything?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

For 1333 (666.7 x 2) I would say the timings are correct, if you wanted to set the frequency to 685( DDR speed 1370) then you could changing the clocks to 9-9-9-25-34


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

could it be my 750gb hard drive going out on me? they can start to get old cant they?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

The WD7500AADS-00M2B0 would be a W D Caviar *Green*, they have been known to have issue spinning up to speed after slowing down to "Green" mode.

Run the WD diagnostic program called Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for DOS burn it to a CD boot from the CD and run the long(extented) test.


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

so i did the test and here are the results


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Bad sectors on the drive will slow it down.
Is there any warranty left on the drive?


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Most likely not. I have had it forever


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Enter the Serial Number here to find out for sure> https://westerndigital.secure.force.com/WarrantyCheck?lang=en


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

it says its an invalid serial number


----------



## TIGERshanked (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

so I did my own little diagnosis on this hard drive. and my conclusion is to my problem, is that the hard drive was fried or shot or whatever. and I install steam on my main hard drive and it seems to be running at the normal speed that it usually runs at. and my computer also runs at its normal speed when the hard drive is completely unplugged. so I'm going to discard this hard drive and if the problem continues then I know that it is not the hard drive. (I'm not going to throw away the hard drive just not use it) this also explains why it just happened out of the blue. my hard drive just simply went t*** up on me. if you guys think that I do need to get new RAM for new power supply then you can say so but for now I'm just going to stick with what I got

Wrench thanks for all your help you've been awesome. And all of you other guys. thank you sooooo much.

-TIGERshanked-

P.s. if the problem continues I will just continue from this forum.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Any incompatibility issues?*

Sounds like a bad drive to me, is the serial # says invalid it usually means it was a OEM hard drive and not covered under the normal warranty process by WD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Clik on "invalid serial number" to view Warranty Status Explanation


----------

